# Icône progressive 3 BackUp



## Christophe31 (26 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai besoin de votre aide car je n'arrive pas à faire ce que je souhaite. J'utilise Tri BackUp pour mes sauvegardes, quand celle-ci démarre il y a une icône de cette forme avec une barre de progression qui va jusqu'à 100%







Hors lorsque que je change cette icône pour en mettre une de ma création, voilà ce qui se passe :






Pouvez vous m'aider ?


----------

